# I hate those videos



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I fall for them too


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I love them, and enjoy very much scaring my non halloween friends with them. If you find any please email them to me at [email protected]


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Some of them are predictable, but once and a while something sneaks up on me. At least they let me know my heart is still beating.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Ever do a search for GhostCams? I used ta watch several.. mostly in old hotel or librarys.. thar be couple in Queen Mary, USS Lexington, an' couple other ships.. 

Capt jack


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love those scary ones. i fall for them everytime and jump. i still think they are funny


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

I was watching UFO videos late night, and one was starting to look promising. It was shot by the passenger looking out to the side of the road while driving when suddenly you see something in the sky. They rewind and replay in slow motion. Just as it's about to appear BAM! Scarry face! Scared the crap out of me. Did not expect it there. I hate them too for a couple of seconds then, I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Pretendman (Feb 20, 2008)

I fall for them every time but they are kinda stupid.

I wish I thought of it.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I love sending them to people. I don't fall for them, but the ones that scream drive me nuts. I usually have headphones on and the scream just hurts.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*A SCreaming Website*

At least a haunted house in Cal. used to have such a thing, many years ago.
You would click on their web site, the screen would be black as if it's searching (or screwed up?)
then just before the first image appeared there would be an almost deafening scream!!!
Do I recall the haunt's name? Of course not.
Maybe the sneaky startling scream was to distract you from their clip-art they had on line to advertise their "House". Funny how many people all across this big country have the same haunted house, though. At least "Mr. Clippy" got alot of work out of them!
What a builder he must be?


----------

